# Even more like a sow choy than Liddell's "sow choy's"



## Journeyman (Sep 7, 2008)

Ouch!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 7, 2008)

The video was removed.


----------



## clfsean (Sep 8, 2008)

No video...


----------



## Journeyman (Sep 8, 2008)

Here's the whole fight.  KO is at about 11:12 and several replays at about 12:12. The replay shot from behind Liddell is just brutal.   http://www.mmaroot.com/chuck-iceman-liddell-vs-rashad-evans-ufc-88-video/


----------



## Journeyman (Sep 9, 2008)

Ran across this over on Ross Enamait's website.


----------



## clfsean (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah... definately sow flavored. I liked the one waiting on the other side as Lidell was falling.


----------



## punisher73 (Sep 9, 2008)

It reminds me of the famous Rocky Marciano shot where he unloaded the big right hand.  If you look Liddell was sending a big punch up the middle as well.  Makes you wonder what would have happened if he would have connected with his just a little sooner.


----------



## jow yeroc (Sep 9, 2008)

Rashad had beatiful technique and execution in his punch. Notice the waist/body connection
to the fist.  Pure KO material.  Sow or could be kup choi to lok choi.  Well done.


----------



## clfsean (Sep 9, 2008)

jow yeroc said:


> Rashad had beatiful technique and execution in his punch. Notice the waist/body connection
> to the fist.  Pure KO material.  Sow or could be kup choi to lok choi.  Well done.



Good points on his body connection. His hips drove the fist, not his back alone. 

I didn't see enough down angle to think kahp choy... kei sow to my eyes. That's semantics though... massive punch nicely performed!!!!


----------



## jow yeroc (Sep 9, 2008)

clfsean said:


> Good points on his body connection. His hips drove the fist, not his back alone.
> 
> I didn't see enough down angle to think kahp choy... kei sow to my eyes. That's semantics though... massive punch nicely performed!!!!


 
True indeed, bro.


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 10, 2008)

Looks like he lead the punch with his shoulders, rather than keep it connected to his torso.  It kind of caught up by the time of impact, so it wasnt' so noticeable at that point, but leading with the shoulders can cause shoulder injury when landing this kind of shot.  Clearly it wasn't a problem in this case, however.  Just an observation.


----------



## clfsean (Sep 10, 2008)

Flying Crane said:


> Looks like he lead the punch with his shoulders, rather than keep it connected to his torso.  It kind of caught up by the time of impact, so it wasnt' so noticeable at that point, but leading with the shoulders can cause shoulder injury when landing this kind of shot.  Clearly it wasn't a problem in this case, however.  Just an observation.



You're right his shoulder does start the motion, but what I focused in on was how his hip did the driving it home. It wasn't like I see so many times where it's the arm or arm & back only. His R hip is moving forward with the punch (more than just the arm) at the point of contact. It might've started a little disconnected, but it finished in one piece.


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 10, 2008)

clfsean said:


> You're right his shoulder does start the motion, but what I focused in on was how his hip did the driving it home. It wasn't like I see so many times where it's the arm or arm & back only. His R hip is moving forward with the punch (more than just the arm) at the point of contact. It might've started a little disconnected, but it finished in one piece.


 
yup, agreed.


----------



## jow yeroc (Sep 11, 2008)

I can see that too but i thought the connection was much more defined in the first punch.
The second one definitely lead more with the shoulder but watch his legs too.  The right 
knee turned, the waist/hips turned and the torso turned and quickly caught up to the 
shoulder.  But i agree with your observation.  It's cool seeing this in super slo-mo to examine the body mechanics of a KO.


----------

